# Antworten bei neu fragen fischereiprüfung nrw



## samostalan (31. Dezember 2014)

Hallo liebe angelfreunde gibt es irgend wo antwotrten auf neu fragen bei nrw fischerprüfung die in 2015 kommen

Beispiel frage

Der Atlantische Stör ist in NRW?
a) seit der lezten Novellierung der Landesfischereiverordnung nicht mehr geschont.
b) ausgestorben
c) die zweihäufigste Fischart


mfg


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Antworten bei neu fragen fischereiprüfung nrw*

http://blog.kohlhammer.de/formularv...lgreich-abgelegte-fischerprufung-zum-einsatz/


----------



## samostalan (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Antworten bei neu fragen fischereiprüfung nrw*

danke nobbi1962 für die antwort aber ich finde hier nicht die antwoten auf neu fragen


----------



## bobrooney (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Antworten bei neu fragen fischereiprüfung nrw*

B. Ausgestorben

http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/bemerkenswerte-stor-fange-im-rhein/


 Der ursprünglich heimische, Atlantische Stör (Acipenser sturio)  gilt im Rhein als ausgestorben (die letzten Exemplare wurden in den 1940er Jahren gefangen)


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Antworten bei neu fragen fischereiprüfung nrw*

#gich sag a


----------



## bobrooney (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Antworten bei neu fragen fischereiprüfung nrw*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> #gich sag a



Eher nicht..
https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes..._nr=793&bes_id=13884&aufgehoben=N&menu=1&sg=0

Siehe.  § 1 (Fn 2) Ganzjährige Schonzeiten


----------



## samostalan (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Antworten bei neu fragen fischereiprüfung nrw*

was wäre dann richtig?
es gibt 26 neu fragen bei fischerprüfungsordnung


----------



## buetzi (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Antworten bei neu fragen fischereiprüfung nrw*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle dann egal was du findest den Vorbereitungskurs mit machen da wird dir eigentlich alles gesagt (gehe ich von aus) ich selber habe keinen mit gemacht hab aber auch noch nach dem alten im Dezember gemacht


----------



## samostalan (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Antworten bei neu fragen fischereiprüfung nrw*

ich hab alle fragen und antworten alles gelerntund Vorbereitungskurs wegen 26 frage finde ich bischen blöd auf deutsch gesagt aber ich hab prüfung in mai bas dahin werden bestimmt antworten  in internet sein


----------



## buetzi (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Antworten bei neu fragen fischereiprüfung nrw*

Ja es soll sich aber wohl einiges geändert haben ich hab auch nur online Gelernt und war froh das ich das alles hinter mir hab.
so wie ich gehört habe wird wohl auch die Schwingspitzen Rute zurch die Feeder Rute ersetzt und man muss ab diesem Jahr wohl auch Montieren also das ist das was ich Gehört habe ob es stimmt weiß ich nicht


----------



## samostalan (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Antworten bei neu fragen fischereiprüfung nrw*

in prinzip ist es fast gleiche wie 2014 hier steht alles drinhttp://andre-kuper.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Novellierung-FischereiprÃƒÂ¼fung.pdf http://andre-kuper.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Novellierung-Fischereiprüfung.pdf bei praktische prüfung man muss nicht montieren da hab ich beim kreis soest angerufen man mus nur auf separate tisch ablegen die sachen


----------



## buetzi (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Antworten bei neu fragen fischereiprüfung nrw*

Ok... 
wenn es so bleibt das man dass auch wieder nur hinlegen muss ist es ja in Ortnung 
ich schreibe dir mal eine PN.


----------



## dertobii (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Antworten bei neu fragen fischereiprüfung nrw*

Hallo zusammen,

es haben sich wenige Fragen ab dem 1.1.15 geändert! auch sind 4 neue Fischarten zur Erkennung hinzugekommen...

AN dieser Stelle will ich dann nochmal erwähnen, dass ich es absolut .... finde, dass man über sowas erst erfährt, wenn es zu spät ist. Bzw. eigentlich erfährt man sowas als normaler Bürger nirgendwo. Wer sich also letztes Jahr Lernmaterieal gekauft hat, um dieses Jahr die Prüfung abzulegen, der hat Pech. Und auch wer sich jetzt noch Bücher o.ä. kauft, wird mit Sicherheit immer eine alte Fassung erhalten, die mit 2015 obsolet ist....
Nichtmal der RHFV lässt sich eine Änderung der Fragen in irgendeiner Weise anmerken.
Da ich bereits 2014 gehört habe, dass sich Fragen ändern, habe ich mal per Mail beim RHFV nachgefragt.
Die sagten, dass die darüber nur Prüfern Auskunft geben!
Auf meine Frage warum kam keine Antwort mehr....


----------



## samostalan (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Antworten bei neu fragen fischereiprüfung nrw*

hier kann man üben neu fragen mit Antworten ab 2015  für NRW    http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung-nrw


----------



## Mutzenbacher (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Antworten bei neu fragen fischereiprüfung nrw*

Hi,

nach Jahren und auf Anhieb zw. 75 und 95%.
Für einen der lernt sollte das, auch mit 26 neuen Fragen, kein Problem sein.

Gruß
Max


----------



## dertobii (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Antworten bei neu fragen fischereiprüfung nrw*

hab vorhin gesehen, dass es die neuen fragen für 2015 auch schon in ner app für android gibt... sind wohl doch ein paar mehr fragen dazu gekommen
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.totzmedia.angelscheinnrw


----------

